

Digg vs Stackoverflow server capacity - keithwarren
http://twitter.com/spolsky/status/27244766467

======
keithwarren
Flame war cometh? The feedback to Joel was based on PHP being so inefficient
but I think that could not explain half of it. I think technically it is a
combination of the fact that PHP is slow and asp.net mvc with sql is much
faster/more efficient (when done right) than people can imagine. Those factors
might explain 20% of it but I think the most important factor is the fact that
Jeff Atwood and team are wickedly good programmers who have grown the site not
under the auspices of grow as fast as we can but rather they have been
methodical about their choices. Jeff wrote recently about going 'that way fast
and if something gets in your way, turn' and while that is probably true in a
macro sense - they are just in a different league. I truly believe that a
great hacker can produce 10x the average lackey and there is probably an
imbalance over at Digg in this factor.

